# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Dhjetra shqiptarë muslimanë i bashkohen ISIS në luftën në Siri

## Akili-A

SIRI - Naman Demolli, i vrarë javën e kaluar në Siri, nuk është shqiptari i vetëm i rrjeshtuar në krah të rebelëve sirianë, që luftojnë për çlirim nga regjimi i Presidentit Bashar al-Assad.

Agjencia Ina citon fotoreporterin Vedat Xhymshiti, i cili ka thënë se ka takuar së paku dy grupe shqiptarësh prej dhjetëra pjesëtarësh, të armatosur mirë dhe që kanë nën kontroll territore të caktuara në shtetin aziatik.

Xhymshiti ka qëndruar disa muaj në vatrat ku janë zhvilluar luftimet, nga ku ka raportuar për disa media të mëdha ndërkombëtare. Tani ai është në Kosovë dhe ka treguar për takimet me bashkëkombësit e tij në shtetin ku nga marsi i vitit të shkuar ka filluar kryengritja e armatosur kundër Presidentit Al-Assad.

Shqiptarët më kanë kërkuar që tua ruaj privatësinë dhe që identitetin të mos e paraqes për publikun dhe normalisht nuk kam shkruar. Veç, mund të konfirmoj se ka shqiptarë në Siri që luftojnë në krahun e forcave rebele,- shprehet ai.

Kontaktin me grupin e parë të shqiptarëve që vepronin në qytetin Rastan, i cili ndodhet në provincën e Alepos, Xhymshiti thotë se e ka realizuar m e ndihmën e një komandanti të kryengritësve, i cili ia dinte prejardhjen dhe kombësinë. Ndërsa me grupin e dytë, thotë të jetë takuar rastësisht.

----------


## Gogi

Mire kane bo qe kane shku valla, kane pas nevoj per ne  :perqeshje: .

Kur te vdesin ne Siri dhe hapin te pame ketu duhet me shku edhe me ju thone "jav past marr te ligat ai mashkull" jo "Zoti ju laft shendosh"

Sepse duhet konsideruar si gja e gjall nje person qe jep jeten ne nje "kauze" te nje kontinenti tjeter.






.

----------


## derjansi

po po se krejt problemet tona i kena zgjidh.

trullana bre.

----------


## cool_shqype

ne na duhen ca luftetare ketu ne Ballkan....kema sa te dush plehra per me i heq prej karrige e derra qe nuk na dun me na lane te gjalle....le te luftojm per vendin ton e masanej me pa per Siri

----------

Isabel2 (29-01-2015)

----------


## mario_kingu

ajde budallenj ajde qe ka kjo bot

----------


## Edvin83

> SIRI - Naman Demolli, i vrarë javën e kaluar në Siri, nuk është shqiptari i vetëm i rrjeshtuar në krah të rebelëve sirianë, që luftojnë për çlirim nga regjimi i Presidentit Bashar al-Assad.
> 
> Agjencia Ina citon fotoreporterin Vedat Xhymshiti, i cili ka thënë se ka takuar së paku dy grupe shqiptarësh prej dhjetëra pjesëtarësh, të armatosur mirë dhe që kanë nën kontroll territore të caktuara në shtetin aziatik.
> 
> Xhymshiti ka qëndruar disa muaj në vatrat ku janë zhvilluar luftimet, nga ku ka raportuar për disa media të mëdha ndërkombëtare. Tani ai është në Kosovë dhe ka treguar për takimet me bashkëkombësit e tij në shtetin ku nga marsi i vitit të shkuar ka filluar kryengritja e armatosur kundër Presidentit Al-Assad.
> 
> “Shqiptarët më kanë kërkuar që t’ua ruaj privatësinë dhe që identitetin të mos e paraqes për publikun dhe normalisht nuk kam shkruar. Veç, mund të konfirmoj se ka shqiptarë në Siri që luftojnë në krahun e forcave rebele”,- shprehet ai.
> 
> Kontaktin me grupin e parë të shqiptarëve që vepronin në qytetin Rastan, i cili ndodhet në provincën e Alepos, Xhymshiti thotë se e ka realizuar m e ndihmën e një komandanti të kryengritësve, i cili ia dinte prejardhjen dhe kombësinë. Ndërsa me grupin e dytë, thotë të jetë takuar rastësisht.


Kush ua ka kontaktet e këtyre shqiptarëve që t'i lajmërojmë të vijnë të luftojnë në Çamëri se aty na duhen. Ty të lumtë Akil-a që na informon se ka shqiptarë që çojnë jetët kot nëpër Siri, kur ata duhet të shkojnë në Greqi e të luftojnë kundra grekëve që na kanë pushtuar Çamërinë.

----------

Isabel2 (29-01-2015)

----------


## Shtimjanii

> Mire kane bo qe kane shku valla, kane pas nevoj per ne .
> 
> Kur te vdesin ne Siri dhe hapin te pame ketu duhet me shku edhe me ju thone "jav past marr te ligat ai mashkull" jo "Zoti ju laft shendosh"
> 
> Sepse duhet konsideruar si gja e gjall nje person qe jep jeten ne nje "kauze" te nje kontinenti tjeter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dikur kur ne kishim nevoj per ndihm ,nga gjitha kontinentet te bardh e te zi erdhen dha ndaluan shfarosjen e kombit ton ne Kosov jo vetem me naton ,por kishte edhe te veshur nen uniformen e UÇK ,edhe sot disa i kan varret ne Kosov ishin nga Italia ,Franca ,Algjeria, Egjipti etj, dhe nga keta njerz duhet te marrim shembull se te mbrosh nje popull te pafajshum eshte gjeja me e vlefshme ne kete bot

Naman Demolli , qe u vra ne siri ,dje ishte qlirimtari yne heroi yne (per ne qe jetojm ne Kosov dhe Ilirid ) , ai pati guximin tju bashkohet diku mbi 11 mij herojve tan te UÇK dhe ishte i gatshum tja falte jeten Kosoves e Ilirides ,gje qe spaten guxim ta benin miliona shqiptar,



Ju lutem mos na fyni Qlirimtaret mos na fyni heronjt tan te cilet ishin dhe jan te paket ne numer por ja ndrrun kahun historis ,ju qe jetoni ne Shqiperi dhe jasht Kosoves e Ilirides e keni te leht ti fyni qlirimtaret tan sepse se keni perjetu luften ,dhe nuk keni humbur askend nga familja e as nuk keni par njerz te masakruar pa kry e pa zemer sepse gjdo njeri qe do ta pertjetonte do mendonte ndryshe 

Ti(nese je nga Kosova apo Ilirida dhe une dhe te gjith ata qe jetojm ne Kosov e Ilirid eshte njerzore te shkojm dhe ta ngushllojm baban dhe nenen e ketij trimi qe e linden dhe e rriten dhe e edukun qe te luftoj gjithmon per liri dhe drejtesi ,nese ste pelqen qe ka vdek ne siri mbylle ate faqe dhe kujtoe at faqen tjeter kur ai ishte mburoj per ne nuk eshte e veshtir ti themi faliminderit ,


Mos harro sa nga kombi yne trima te pushkes ka pak(kjo eshte deshmu luften e fundit) andaj ne duhet tja dijm vleren dhe ti qmojm ata pak qe ishin ,nuk eshte veshtir tju themi FALIMINDERIT ,por nese skemi guxim ta bejm kete ather me mir eshte te heshtim dhe ate urrejtje dhe mllef ta mbajm ne zemrat tona

----------


## Se7en

Asim Vokshi e Xhemalj Kada luftuan per Spanjen dhe kete e kam mesuar nga literatura qe me eshte servuar nga shkolla fillore. Edhe sot trajtohen si heroje kurse kta djemte qe kane marr rrugen per Siri mund te them vetem RESPECT per kta trima... Ne (ish) trojet tona nuk ka lufte te shpallur ligjerishte se pa u be 24 ore i ke ne gjendje gadishmerije.

----------


## Sayan2003

Kur bojn si t'zgjut ca cuna mami ktu ne forum ta heqin trunin fare. Naman Demolli  sic e tha dhe vllau me siper ka qen cun garip qe si bote syni terrc. Luftoi Serbin dhe shkoi me luftu dhe ne Siri per me mbrojt njerez t'pafajshem. Nuk jon te gjithe cuna mami si ca ktu qe tremen dhe nga fishekzjarret. Disa te tjere hapen b*thesh e thojn te clirojm Camerine? Namani rafmet past nuk kishte llafe sikur ju qe vetem llapni dhe asgjo nuk nxirrni ne drite. Burrat njifen me vepra , femrat llapin gjithe diten.

----------


## loneeagle

Bravo, fundja po i vine ne ndihme njerezve te pafajshem!  Akoma nuk e besoj do se si kjo bote hesht kur ne siri jane vrare padrejtesisht edhe barbarisht mbi 50K njerez.

----------


## PINK

Tori, po ti pse nuk shkon? Do te japim nje flete nderi po shkove. Do te shpallim hero te forumit !!! Do shkosh?! lol

----------


## Sayan2003

Une luften time e boj duke ushqu prindrit e mi. Neqoftese  ja siguro buken e gojes ti qe neser shkoj. Gjithsesi ti je femer e te takon me llap . Une e kisha fjalen per kto Bu(r)at e forumit. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

> Une luften time e boj duke ushqu prindrit e mi. Neqoftese  ja siguro buken e gojes ti qe neser shkoj. Gjithsesi ti je femer e te takon me llap . Une e kisha fjalen per kto Bu(r)at e forumit.


Per mendimin Tim nuk eshte ndonje trimeri. Ndryshe e thene; mish per top.

----------


## Sayan2003

> Per mendimin Tim nuk eshte ndonje trimeri. Ndryshe e thene; mish per top.


Inshallah nuk te rastis me qene ne luft o Pink cte te them une ty. Ti e ke trunin firrifiu e se iden se cndodh ne bote. Per ty ka rendesi vetem familja jote por per te tjeret u vrafshin thu me vete. Nuk menojn te gjithe si ty. Vuajtjet , vrasjet e te pafajshmve i ndjejn njesoj sikur me i ndodh njerezve te familjes tyre. Kjo eshte vllazeria muslimane. Por ti nuk i sheh dot me  lentet Nikon  :ngerdheshje:  , shko blij Canon.

----------


## Antiproanti

> Siri, grupe shqiptarësh në luftë kundër Assad-it


Nese nuk behet fjale per ekstremista islamik, atehere akti i tyre do te ishte per cdo lavdate...
Edhe ne Kosove, Bosnje, Kroaci etj. kane luftuar arab, ruse, gjerman etj.

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Al-Assadi eshte diktator dhe hallal djemeve shqiptare per sakrificen e marrjes pjese ne rrezimin e pushtetit diktator. Zoti i ruajte shqiptaret. Ngushellime familjes se Demollit!
Paqe!

----------


## Dritë

Ne Siri jetojne familje shqiptare te cilet jane vendosur qe nga fundi shek. XIX dhe fillimi shek. XX, ata nuk e kan harruar e as mohuar orrigjinen e tyre shqiptare madje shumica mbajne mbiemrin "Arnaut" qe te dallohen dhe vecohen nga te tjeret me mbiemrin e tyre. 

Kam lexuar se jan shqiptare me orrigjine nga Shkodra, Peja, Podujeva, Vushtrria etj. Jetojne ne lagje te vecanta te cilet edhe njihen si lagje Shqiptare. Bombardimet dhe sulmet e ushtrise se Assadit nuk i ka kursyer as keta familje, keshtu qe keta vullnetare kan shkuar ne ndihme te civilisteve te pafajshem po edhe ne ndihme te bashkekombasve te tyre. 

Ja edhe nje artikull i dt. 30.07: 





> Mësohen dy emrat e shqiptarëve të vrarë në Siri
> 
> 13:51 / 30.07.2012
> 
> Fatin tragjik të popullatës civile në Siri po e ndajnë edhe shqiptarët. Në këtë vend aziatik jetojnë 10 mijë shqiptarë. Pjesa dërmuese e tyre ka qenë e koncentruar në dy lagjet Damaskut pesë milionësh, njëra në pjesën veriore dhe tjetra në atë jugore të kryeqytetit sirian.
> Publicisti dhe aktivisti i shquar shqiptar në këtë pjesë të botës, Muhamed Mufaku-Arnauti i ka konfirmuar Radio Dukagjinit se në mesin e shqiptarëve në Siri, pjesa dërmuese e tyre kosovar, ka të plagosur dhe të vdekur.
> 
> Sipas Mufakut, deri më tash dihen emrat e dy të vrarëve. Ata janë Munir Arnauti dhe Behlul Arnauti.
> 
> ...

----------


## halla mine

Keta jane mercenar. Nuk jane shkuar per kurrfare kauze tjeter perpos dollareve. Varferia e madhe, rikolonizimi ekonomik nga serbia dhe bllokada e levizjes se lire te njerezve, te detyron te rrezikosh..

----------


## Se7en

> Keta jane mercenar. Nuk jane shkuar per kurrfare kauze tjeter perpos dollareve. Varferia e madhe, rikolonizimi ekonomik nga serbia dhe bllokada e levizjes se lire te njerezve, te detyron te rrezikosh..



Ke fakte per keto qe i flete ? Megjithate edhe nese shkon per interesa materiale prap se prap eshte trimeri .

----------


## derjansi

> Ke fakte per keto qe i flete ? Megjithate edhe nese shkon per interesa materiale prap se prap eshte trimeri .


patjeter qe asht trimeri se ne cdo loj lufte duhet guxim 

po per menimin tim asht trimni e perdorme kot.

----------

